# Topics > Smart home >  WooHoo, AI based interactive and affordable smart home hub and platform, SmartBeings, Inc., Martinez, California, USA

## Airicist

Designer - SmartBeings, Inc.

facebook.com/WooHooMe

instagram.com/hey_woohoo

----------


## Airicist

SmartBeings WooHoo smart home hub and platform at CES unveiled 2016

Published on Nov 23, 2016




> Joseph Santos from Smartbeings joins us to talk about the WooHoo smart home hub and platform at CES unveiled 2016

----------

